# Looking For Feedback



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello,

I am just starting out. Actually this weekend marks our one month anniversary! I also sell Brazilian cowhides wholesale and have used Wix for my other sites. However, Wix websites are very limited. I needed inventory control, size and color options, as well as shipping allowances. I am using Volusion for my new t-shirt company. It is not as flashy as my other sites, but I think it gets the job done. I am bootstrapping this project, so cost is a factor. Please take a look at my site and let me know what you think.

Website: http://www.supportmyhero.com

*good idea?::* I have a page dedicated to heroes where people can write in and tell a story about their own personal hero and I can post it there along with a picture. I think this will get customers to return to the site even if their first thought is not to purchase.

I will be showing the exact amount I have given back to each charity listed by their organization. This will be updated on a quarterly basis, as that is when taxes are due.

What do you think about the home screen picture? Too political? Sets a good tone?

Please jump around and let me know what you think. I am sincerely in this to give back, but if I do not have sales, I cannot grow.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

This is a nice start. You have a lot of the key elements like E-mail Newsletter, Social Media links (FB, Twitter), and security badge to show you are secure. 

My suggestions:
-Re-theme so it doesn't look so generic
-Add SHOP to the top navigation
-Add pictures of the actual tee on Top Sellers & New Products
-Ditch the information-less frontpage image and put images that show what you are selling along with some "call to action words" (perhaps do a jQuery slider)

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the idea. I know you are going to list total donations on a quarterly basis and that is good as it gives you credability. I think you should also state how much from each shirt is going to the charity so the customer knows just how much of his purchase is donated.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you both for you feedback. You both make some really great points. I will revamp the site this weekend. That is the best thing about designing the site yourself, no extra money or time for adjustments. Best of luck to both of you in your endeavors as well!


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

Just finished up some adjustments to my site. I changed some things up and moved some stuff around. Unfortunately, my website provider does not allow me to add pictures to "top sellers" and "new products". If you have a minute, check it out and let me know what you think.

Thank You


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

you can't add " new products " to the ' new products " link ??


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

mrance[USER=81172 said:


> @TH[/USER]egreeti;942991]you can't add " new products " to the ' new products " link ??


I can add new products, however they will not display the item's picture, just name.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

that sucks !...dump that platform and get another , even FB with the paypay app would be better, and its free.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

someoneshero said:


> I can add new products, however they will not display the item's picture, just name.


I am pretty sure Volusion will allow you to do this. Contact them and ask how you need to set it up.


----------



## someoneshero (Jun 26, 2011)

Sport T said:


> I am pretty sure Volusion will allow you to do this. Contact them and ask how you need to set it up.


I have. I actually opened a "ticket" and they responded stating that no pictures can be added to those areas.


----------

